# Rare Models..



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

does anyone have a list of rare model kits they can post?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

93-96 fleetwoods are hard to come by, and usually they are limos that are shortened or resin kits.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

how about glasshouses? are there any rare impalas?and what brand name are the best to collect?... thanks for any help.. i am starting a collection.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

there are a ton of old kits that are rare....what kind of cars you lookin for?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i want a 1959 el camino hopefully by ertl.. a big body fleetwood... box caprice... 86' monte...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

go to ebay, type impala or whatever, subsearch toys&hobbies and Model kits, sort by highest price, and viola, you'll get a pretty good idea of what's considered rare.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 12 2005, 02:09 PM
> *go to ebay, type impala or whatever, subsearch toys&hobbies and Model kits, sort by highest price, and viola, you'll get a pretty good idea of what's considered rare.
> [snapback]2842857[/snapback]​*



Damn...thats like a road map right there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

are 57 chevy's rare cause i saw a few today


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i also saw a 64 rivi and a 69 rivi


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://search.ebay.com/impala_Models-Kits_...pZ3QQsacatZ1188


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

^^^ that a little easier? replace the search with cadillac or ford or anything and you'll get others. If you got an account, check the completed items box and you'll see more at the final price. If you want to see some crazy prices, search challenger

64 Rivi is rare, 69 is not, 57 is not, unless you're into box art. Kit contents are the same but different boxes are collectable too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i saw a 57 chevy and the box said Boyd Coddington edition


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

you really want to know? type it into ebay, best gauge for market values nowadays


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

u guys really need an avatar lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who needs an avatar?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ok my wife reminded me of our fav. model.. a 1979 monte... will pay good money for 1 or 2....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> *who needs an avatar?*


you and bigpapa...u dont have ne thing...well u do now but u didnt ....u look like ur havin a good time on that bike lol....not alot of ppl take pics of them riding


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that was one of the first pics i took when i got that digital camera, actually my wife took it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

aw she sounds like a sweet heart lol....im jp with u but yea i wish my g/f was into them lol...she doesnt really care for them...but one day ill get her to love em


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

been together fo 9 years, and i'm only 26


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

are there any other rare kits other than big body fleetwoods, 64 rivieras, how about a 1979 monte carlo? i will pay good money for a 1979 monte carlo kit..


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

trumpeter is coming out with a 79 monte kit real soon...expect to pay around 35 bucks for it.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

78


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I stand corrected?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

AMT already has that monte out


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The One I have from AMT is not a '79.....there's a '78 and '80. I rebuild the '80 into a '79 but I noticed that the '79 doesn't have trim on the sides....that is the training day Monte doesn't have the trim.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that monet from Training Day was bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 20 2005, 12:48 AM
> *that monet from Training Day was bad ass :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2875380[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

MY FAVERITE PART WAS WHEN HE SAID YOUR IN THE OFFICE. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

my faverite part is when he was hittin switches uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

DO THEY EVEN MAKE 90' CAPRICE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

not that there's a whole shitload of difference, but all the news I've seen call it a 78. Different taillights and fender turn signals I think



> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 19 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I stand corrected?
> [snapback]2873318[/snapback]​*


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn i have a 1979 promo monte carlo BigPoppa told me to buy 1 of the new 78 or 80 kits and use the promo body... i want to make a replica of my wifes old car...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i decided to post some pics of the promo model...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 21 2005, 12:14 PM
> *i decided to post some pics of the promo model...
> [snapback]2881656[/snapback]​*


As you can see this one doesn't have the side trim like on the '80 AMT model...I over looked that while building my Training day Monte.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 21 2005, 12:14 PM
> *i decided to post some pics of the promo model...
> [snapback]2881656[/snapback]​*


YOU GONNA HOOK IT UP?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 22 2005, 02:25 AM
> *YOU GONNA HOOK IT UP?
> [snapback]2886634[/snapback]​*


ofcourse i want to hook it up... but i wanna do a real fucken show car with chrome undies and everything... but cant do none of that right now so w/e i was thinking of buying another promo monte... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 22 2005, 09:30 AM
> *ofcourse i want to hook it up... but i wanna do a real fucken show car with chrome undies and everything... but cant do none of that right now so w/e i was thinking of buying another promo monte...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2888050[/snapback]​*


SOUNDZ GOOD. :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the 78 monte model iz 10 dollars at warricks custom hobbies in plantation... im buildin a 70 monte show all chromed evrything but i've taken like 2 yearz i work on it once evry 8 months...lol


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 22 2005, 11:48 AM
> *the 78 monte model iz 10 dollars at warricks custom hobbies in plantation... im buildin a 70 monte show all chromed evrything but i've taken like 2 yearz i work on it once evry 8 months...lol
> [snapback]2888463[/snapback]​*


post that shyt....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ok the other day i got a lil trigger happy with the mouse and bought all kinds of kits on ebay... well i got a 59 el camino kit without a body or bumpers by mistake... the kit just has the suspension werk.. like the belly and the lowers and the differential i think.. if i build the bottom what kind of body can i put it on... does anyone have any bodies laying around that would fit it?.. maybe a nice resin?....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here the pics of my monte... skull molded out the trunk muraled in... its chameleon.... molded door jams... tilt front... chromed engine n digg n drive shaft and tiny hand crafted optima battery.. :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn that looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i meant chrome diff***...lol not digg.... oh and i still needa do the interior on it... hardline the pumps... do the wiring on the engine... and run the hoses...lol then ima build a "hopper" but i wanna buy a grand national n make it a regal hopper... but they dont sell grand nationals around here no more... ima take a trip to warricks i know they got the 78 monte's too... well... they had them...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's one of my "rare" kits...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 24 2005, 12:18 AM
> *ok the other day i got a lil trigger happy with the mouse and bought all kinds of kits on ebay... well i got a 59 el camino kit without a body or bumpers by mistake... the kit just has the suspension werk.. like the belly and the lowers and the differential i think.. if i build the bottom what kind of body can i put it on... does anyone have any bodies laying around that would fit it?.. maybe a nice resin?....
> [snapback]2898289[/snapback]​*



gotta love that ebay...there is a nice 60 Impala wagon in resin out that would fit on that pretty easy I think. They are pretty affordable too.

*edit* no front chrome though...   

http://search.ebay.com/1960-resin-wagon_Mo...QfsopZ1QQfsooZ1


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn that no front chrome fuks it up... heres a pic of some new kits i just got in...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you can always use the 60 impala kit to finish it off.

there's a 61 wagon on ebay too that looks pretty cool.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, then he could just use the entire 60 Impala to finish the resin kit. How about picking up a super rare 60 El Camino that comes with all the suspension molded in and hood closed and detailing it out with the more detailed 59 parts you got

http://search.ebay.com/1960-el-camino_Toys...ntrypageZsearch


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

better link

http://search.ebay.com/1960-El-camino_Mode...pZ1QQsacatZ1188


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 13 2005, 02:18 AM
> *are 57 chevy's rare cause i saw a few today
> [snapback]2843977[/snapback]​*


just a little something


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> Well, then he could just use the entire 60 Impala to finish the resin kit. How about picking up a super rare 60 El Camino that comes with all the suspension molded in and hood closed and detailing it out with the more detailed 59 parts you got
> 
> damn that sounds like a great idea.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

57's aren't rare.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 25 2005, 04:11 PM
> *57's aren't rare.
> [snapback]2906483[/snapback]​*


is the 76 with the trailer rare?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 25 2005, 08:04 PM
> *is the 76 with the trailer rare?
> [snapback]2907116[/snapback]​*


all day on ebay...they run about 25 bucks a kit. not that rare.


----------



## Million (May 5, 2004)

damn, is the 86 monte really that hard to come by in the US?
i bought one of the 2 i saw on a model car show here in sweden not long ago.
if your looking for 86's i might find some. i am looking for 70-76 caprices 
and a 69 impala. 
oh yeah, and a 57 chevy wagon, they are surprisingly hard to find here!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i saw a monte carlo this past weekend at a hobby shop, it was a supersport though, not ls.


----------



## Million (May 5, 2004)

yeah, probably because there is no LS kits.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not into models so i wouldn't know, i have made a few though


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im fukin pist i bought 4 models today.... 2 grand nationals...a 63 and a coupe deville... and i went to paint the coupe and the paint got fucked up instantly same on the impala... and on the interior of one of the grand nationals i dont know wtf it is... all 3 of em the paint didnt stick its like it just ran down... wtf could be the problem shit i paint real cars and now im having problems on fukin model cars...lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

^^you need to wash the parts with a detergent before you spray em. also depending on the paint you used, there may have been a chemical reaction. 

the cheap testors kind of paints run very easily also...carefull with those


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 28 2005, 07:40 PM
> *^^you need to wash the parts with a detergent before you spray em. also depending on the paint you used, there may have been a chemical reaction.
> 
> the cheap testors kind of paints run very easily also...carefull with those
> [snapback]2920480[/snapback]​*


lol i was usin a fat cap (graffiti tip) and cheap spray paint.. i did one of da grand nationals black n lime greenill post picz later


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

painting cars and modelcars are 2 completely different concepts and procedures.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i been buildin models since i was in 5th grade... i knoe how to paint models... juzt i tried uzin some cheap spray paint...wit a fat cap


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well then there's your problem.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Million_@Mar 28 2005, 05:32 AM
> *damn, is the 86 monte really that hard to come by in the US?
> i bought one of the 2 i saw on a model car show here in sweden not long ago.
> if your looking for 86's i might find some. i am looking for 70-76 caprices
> ...


sell me one of your 86's or else


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

herez a grand national...at first i was gunna leave it as a grand national cause i didnt have a exacto knife to cut off the shit... but i juzt got one now so i cut off the front lip... im still contemplating if i should shave off the spoiler on the trunk cause its already painted... but its not clear coated yet... its just in base coat...i also got a spare hood i had from 7 years back...and i cut off the hood scoop and cut out a piece of flat plastic sheet and glued it in and molded it.. but theres gotta be an easier way to get rid of the hood scoop so if any yall know how i can get it out easier way let me know cause ima build another one after this one...well here the pics...i also bought some bare metal foil its been yearsssss since i've fuked wit foil...lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

shaving the hood..you need to cut that area completely out. and make a filler piece. you can't just sand it down becuase it's not solid. 

don't forget to put the body lines back in where you fill it.
and on the bottom of the hood i would just make one solid piece and glue it on.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thats wut i did...i cut out the scoop wit a toe nail clipper..lol then i got a nail file'r and shaved it down to a clean cut... then i got a sheet of plastic i drew out the exact template... and i cut that out and glue'd it in... and got some putty... and molded it... not i juzt gotta get the body line perfect... then it'll be done but theres gotta be an easier way.. i know the elcamino hood fits it perfect but the body lines are off by a little...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i think i got an easier solution to do to my other hood... ill post pics when i start the next one..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just do the hard work on one hood and make a mold. easiest way i can see.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

make a mold?.... see i juzt build the cars i dont get technical like i seen ya'll on here making bodies n shit... how can i make a mold?... also i wanna turn a grand national into a cutlass but how can i get the front?...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

to make a mold you just use rubber. it's not too hard. then get some resin and cast a fresh hood. 

pm me on the cutty conversion


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

aight but how do i make the mold exact?.... i need to know this cause i always go on missions cause i buy the model and work with wut it brings and i been doing this for YEARS... and i think im pretty damn good at building models... but nowadays they aint shit around miami to get good models are parts for them but i found a place and thats where i got these models i had to drive up a county pretty far to get it but i got it... ill pm you now...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

IIGHT THIS IS HOW U DO IT WITH PUTTY.. RIGHT BUT THEN U GOTTA TELL SOME KID WITH DREADS.. N TATTOOS 2 PUT IT FOR U.. THEN THE PUTTY POPS ALL OVER THE FLOOR N SHIRT.. THEN U GET A CARDBOARD BOX SCOOP IT.. THNE U PUT IT ON THE PIECE LET IT DRY.. N SAND IT  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 29 2005, 05:54 PM
> *IIGHT THIS IS HOW U DO IT WITH PUTTY.. RIGHT BUT THEN U GOTTA TELL SOME KID WITH DREADS.. N TATTOOS 2 PUT IT FOR U.. THEN THE PUTTY POPS ALL OVER THE FLOOR N SHIRT.. THEN U GET A CARDBOARD BOX SCOOP IT.. THNE U PUT IT ON THE PIECE LET IT DRY.. N SAND IT    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2925386[/snapback]​*


lol yeah tell some dick head with dreads to put some putty on the spreader and then make the tube pop and throw putty EVRYWHERE... fucken asswhole...lol you wasted a SHITLOAD of my putty...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

got some packages in the mail today...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn u must be spendin alot of bread... i wasted 70 on 5 cars 2 days ago...im doin some shit in my grand national right now but i cant find suttin that i wanted to use on it


----------



## Million (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 29 2005, 11:32 AM
> *sell me one of your 86's or else
> [snapback]2922389[/snapback]​*


i have no unbuilt ones right at this moment, but i can find one for you if you'd like?


----------



## Million (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 29 2005, 02:03 AM
> *im fukin pist i bought 4 models today.... 2 grand nationals...a 63 and a coupe deville... and i went to paint the coupe and the paint got fucked up instantly same on the impala... and on the interior of one of the grand nationals i dont know wtf it is... all 3 of em the paint didnt stick its like it just ran down... wtf could be the problem shit i paint real cars and now im having problems on fukin model cars...lol
> [snapback]2920026[/snapback]​*


coupe deville...huh? a 59 that is?

about the paint, it reacts different to different materials, ya just have to use the right primer/base/clear combo so that nothing fucks up.
painting diecast metal cars is way easier.
for interiors, any primer/base should be fine. 
you said the paint runned down, could it be you sprayed on too much?
try this: first thing you do, lay the body in water and soap,
let it stay in it for 12 hours or so, wet sand it using 2000 grit paper
or steel wool (yeah thats right, it works!) clean it, lay on primer easy,
just "mist" the first coat on, then do like 2 more coats, no heavy coats,
then mist on the base paint, spray with a distance of like 10 inches from the body, then move up to heavier coats, not too heavy, 2 or 3, and you should be fine, just slap the clear on there. 
if your having problem with shit like dust in the paint you need a paintbooth with a fan.
hope this helps. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 31 2005, 01:23 AM
> *damn u must be spendin alot of bread... i wasted 70 on 5 cars 2 days ago...im doin some shit in my grand national right now but i cant find suttin that i wanted to use on it
> [snapback]2932535[/snapback]​*


lol gotta love ebay...only 2 of all those kits werent perfect... one of the '59s came missing the body n bumpers... and a '58 came with the body painted some blue color.. so ill prolly do that '58 next... kinda like a redo maybe...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i know how to paint just i tried suttin i shouldnt of the model car came painted and i tried usin that for the base for a kandy... and its a 79 coupe deville...


----------



## Million (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 31 2005, 08:03 PM
> *lol i know how to paint just i tried suttin i shouldnt of the model car came painted and i tried usin that for the base for a kandy... and its a 79 coupe deville...
> [snapback]2933981[/snapback]​*


oh, sorry. i got the impression you didn't know what you were doing :happysad: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah i had that impression too till i remembered i did this..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this topic makes me want to build more models


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn that car is nice :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 31 2005, 12:51 PM
> *this topic makes me want to build more models
> [snapback]2934574[/snapback]​*


YEAH THIS TOPIC MAKES ME WANT TO START BUILDING MODELS AGAIN BUT I LOST MY TOUCH.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

does anyone know what the cover on a vert is called.. the piece that covers the top wen the top is down... and where can i get one for a 64 i wanna built vert...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 4 2005, 03:34 PM
> *does anyone know what the cover on a vert is called.. the piece that covers the top wen the top is down... and where can i get one for a 64 i wanna built vert...
> [snapback]2952042[/snapback]​*


a vert boot....i'll make one for you for 4 dollars.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2005, 02:40 PM
> *a vert boot....i'll make one for you for 4 dollars.
> 
> 
> ...


how would i order 1 or 2?


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

where do u guys order your models from


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 4 2005, 03:18 PM
> *where do u guys order your models from
> [snapback]2952300[/snapback]​*


EBAY... and if you need accessories hit up SCALELOWS.com


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 4 2005, 04:10 PM
> *how would i order 1 or 2?
> [snapback]2952260[/snapback]​*


paypal to [email protected] 4 bucks each including shipping.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2005, 03:40 PM
> *paypal to [email protected]  4 bucks each including shipping.
> [snapback]2952472[/snapback]​*


str8.. ima think about it... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 4 2005, 04:41 PM
> *str8.. ima think about it... lol  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2952478[/snapback]​*


just shoot it in when your ready...anytime


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 4 2005, 04:42 PM
> *
> [snapback]2952482[/snapback]​*


awww


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0

thank you scale lows... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cool man...those are gonna look sick on your cars!!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks to my badass skills at photoshop, i now have both your address's


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 5 2005, 12:05 PM
> *thanks to my badass skills at photoshop, i now have both your address's
> [snapback]2956296[/snapback]​*


hey there sherlock....

http://www.scalelows.com/contact.html


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i used photoshop on that image on the website to gain your address


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

bloody hell mate..your a super sleuth!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how much for those rims?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2005, 12:30 PM
> *how much for those rims?
> [snapback]2956456[/snapback]​*


8.50 a set


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

the muthfuckers keep comin in....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey can u take a pic of the rear part of the rim?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Apr 8 2005, 09:11 AM
> *hey can u take a pic of the rear part of the rim?
> [snapback]2972014[/snapback]​*


nah i aint got a pic sorri....


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2005, 02:43 PM
> *awww
> [snapback]2952487[/snapback]​*


i know where you live, you're going down boy.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

does anyone know where i can order some nice color spray cans... i cant order them from dupli-color.com...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 9 2005, 01:14 PM
> *does anyone know where i can order some nice color spray cans... i cant order them from dupli-color.com...
> [snapback]2976378[/snapback]​*


http://www.scalelows.com/tamiya.html


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 9 2005, 01:19 PM
> *http://www.scalelows.com/tamiya.html
> [snapback]2976513[/snapback]​*


very nice selection.. i was meaning to ask you how did u ship the d's dey got here faster den any other shipment i ever recieved it usually takes atleast 2 weeks...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 9 2005, 04:27 PM
> *very nice selection.. i was meaning to ask you how did u ship the d's dey got here faster den any other shipment i ever recieved it usually takes atleast 2 weeks...
> [snapback]2976772[/snapback]​*


USPS priority mail :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 9 2005, 03:31 PM
> *USPS priority mail  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2976781[/snapback]​*


ooh yea i just placed my order on the paint n some foil... lol...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

look what i got... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey bigpoppa, weren't you the one looking for Homie Rollerz on mad-modeler.com? check out the wanted section, i posted a pic there


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 19 2005, 07:02 AM
> *hey bigpoppa, weren't you the one looking for Homie Rollerz on mad-modeler.com?  check out the wanted section, i posted a pic there
> [snapback]3020082[/snapback]​*



:dunno: not me man, sorry. I was looking for some parts from the 1/24 scale ones, but that was a long time ago


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh, ok


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some more shyt from ebay... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice monte


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice! Nothing to do in Iceland except fuck around on the internet and build models, i take it.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 20 2005, 03:47 PM
> *nice!  Nothing to do in Iceland except fuck around on the internet and build models, i take it.
> [snapback]3027203[/snapback]​*


deres lots of shyt to do.. just waitin for my wife to get here so i can do em..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

You lucky bugger, i'd kill for on eof those el caminos or the 65 wageon. Nice purchases.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Apr 21 2005, 07:46 AM
> *You lucky bugger, i'd kill for on eof those el caminos or the 65 wageon. Nice purchases.
> [snapback]3029617[/snapback]​*


lol thanks.. lucky i guess.. i dont really "love" the 65 wagon or the 60 elcamino.. not sure if to build em or not... but im loving my 79 kit.. dat shyt still has the plastic on it and all... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

where u get all them resin kits


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

LET ME GET THAT 60 ELCAMINO KIT!!!!!!...lol


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

nice 65 impala wagon


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 6 2005, 02:59 AM
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> thank you scale lows...  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2956247[/snapback]​*


man where do u get those!?!?!?!?????? can u like ship me some or something??? plz man ive looked everywhere n i cant find them in victoria.


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

yeh but its like $15us to ship to australia ^


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@May 7 2005, 10:40 PM
> *yeh but its like $15us to ship to australia ^
> [snapback]3108120[/snapback]​*


grrr fuk :angry:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

yeh i know the price is crazy


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 21 2005, 05:13 AM
> *deres lots of shyt to do.. just waitin for my wife to get here so i can do em..
> [snapback]3029243[/snapback]​*


In one of those outdoor hottub places I guess......?? I've heard there's some good places to go out over there.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2005, 09:41 AM
> *In one of those outdoor hottub places I guess......?? I've heard there's some good places to go out over there.
> [snapback]3108472[/snapback]​*


this place is the fucken capital for hot springs... ery town has like 3 or 4 of their own naturally heated pools.. some outdoor some indoor... near base there is 1 called blue lagoon.. ery1 says its tyte but i havent been dere yet..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

yet another monte carlo promo.. unfortunately its not a 79.. this one is a 78.. it has the same headlights but different taillights... to be continued...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's nice bro

(edit) well...the pic that WAS there, lol


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

these arent rare.. but w/e its like misc... i just got these.. 3 lindberg 79 cadillacs.. i already built one... but i will be customizing it... i also finally recieved my custom llac...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

found this shit in my grannys attic got them on ebay now 74/72/71 impala custom


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

more misc. shyt.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

niceeeee


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Finished my collection of Rivieras with this 67. I bought it mainly for the box, I already had the white one, which is a clean restorable car. The red one is a mess, I'll sell it on ebay sometime. 










I finally finished my Cadillac promo collection. 3 years with 4 colors each year. Took a while and more money than I wanted to spend to get the last 79 i needed










1961 Continental package deal I got. I collect the hardtops, and this is a nice clean restorable one. The verts are rough and I'll sell them along with the vert box. Now I have to find a hardtop box


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd like to ask you a question BigPoppa, how much you've invested on your collection? Thank you in advance. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Domonator_@Nov 23 2005, 10:49 AM~4262777
> *I'd like to ask you a question BigPoppa, how much you've invested on your collection?  Thank you in advance.  :biggrin:
> *



scary question, I'll think about it. I'm thinking 5 grand


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 20 2005, 01:47 PM~3026844
> *some more shyt from ebay... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Wanna sell the 65 wagon?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 12 2005, 07:39 PM~2842808
> *i want a 1959 el camino hopefully by ertl.. a big body fleetwood... box caprice... 86' monte...
> *


hmm got da 59 and a 60 El Camino.. got da big body.. 2 to go.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here ya go,


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

man i want a 75 chevy model :tears:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

congrats for da 71 donk.. any pics of da inside??..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

few of my pride and joys


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

are any of these for sale?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 20 2005, 03:48 AM~2875380
> *that monet from Training Day was bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yes it was and still is ! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

Ha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 WELCOME BACK :wave:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Aug 30 2006, 06:27 PM~6073163
> *:0  :0 WELCOME BACK :wave:
> *


thanks.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

it would take me a couple hours to post all my pics lol 

pokey had some good ones!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 12 2005, 01:39 PM~2842808
> *i want a 1959 el camino hopefully by ertl.. a big body fleetwood... box caprice... 86' monte...
> *


ive never seen a 4 door box caprice before so that would be cool to see


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

now you have!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

are they resins or kits?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i have so much rare shit.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this topic really depends on how it was meant to be read. 

rare can mean *very few*
or can mean *hard to get*

i think it means in modeling language *hard to get*

there are a lot of models that were only produced one year. the models produced in one year and never released again to me , are rare. 

you can also consider certain editions or re-issues as a rarity since so few were sold that year and or so many were ruined and so few are still in good shape or complete.

i have mostly models that got produced one year and never made again. i don't collect models for value, i actually build them. i have kits that would sell for over $200 on ebay and i can't wait to build them so the collectors can cry or maybe party? because theirs just went up in value a little more....hence there is one less mint unbuilt kit left in the world :biggrin: 

here is my list from my stockpile

Johan 1960 De Soto Adventurer (issued maybe twice?)
AMT 1962 Ford Fairlane (issued once that i know of)
AMT 1963 Ford Galaxie convertible (issued twice that i know of)
AMT 1963 Ford XL100 Pickup (issued twice maybe)
AMT 1964 Ford Galaxie w/working headlights (issued once)
AMT 1965 Ford Fairlane (issued 3 times in the '60s)
AMT 1967 Ford Fairlane (issued once)
AMT 1967 Ford Falcon (issued once) 
AMT 1961 Buick Special Wagon (maybe issued twice)
Johan 1963 Olds Startfire (issued twice)
AMT 1964 Pontiac Grand Prix (issued once)
AMT 1965 Chevy Impala hardtop (issued a couple times) Revell/Monogram now makes them, AMT done long ago
MPC 1976 Chevy Vega (issued a few times)
AMT GMC Jimmy (issued few times, yet still has not been issued in over 20 years)
MPC 1970 Chevy Long Bed Stepside (issued few times)
MPC Dean Jeffries Station Wagon Buggy (issued once)
JOHAN 1962 Plymouth Fury Convertible ( issued twice)
JOHAN 1968 Chrysler 300 (issued two times)
MPC 1968 Plymouth Barracuda (issued twice)
MPC 1970 L.A. DART wheelstander (issued once) after that it was HEMI HUNTER and i think the dart is being issued again finally
MPC 1971 Dodge Demon (issued once)
MPC 1971 Plymouth Roadrunner (issued twice)
MPC 1972 Dodge Charger *rod shop* (issued once)
MPC 1972 Plymouth Roadrunner (issued twice)
MPC 1973 Plymouth Duster *sox & martin* (issued once) was issued as other drag cars after
MPC 1974 Plymouth Roadrunner (issued once) then turned into the GTX which is still issued


those are some of the kits i have, the rest i don't care to dig to list lol


remember.......plastic models were meant to be built, no matter how old! resin is a nice gap filler.....but it's not plastic......


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 2 2007, 03:43 PM~7392229
> *are they resins or kits?
> *


resin kit


----------

